

Open letter on the future of mathematics in UK - cefstat
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/interactive/2011/sep/20/letter-prime-minister-future-mathematics

======
DanBC
English government gives the impression of being scientifically and
mathematically illiterate.
([http://www.guardian.co.uk/education/2011/jun/18/michael-
gove...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/education/2011/jun/18/michael-gove-exams-
gcse-schools)) - the minister for education saying { "What [students] need is
a rooting in the basic scientific principles, Newton's laws of thermodynamics
and Boyle's law."}

I doubt this open letter will make any difference. Or even be understood. I
predict some politician will be using nursing, or primary schools, in an
example of where money needs to be spent and as a justification for cuts, even
though the letter says this is not about cuts.

------
DanBC
Link to the EPSRC:

(<http://www.epsrc.ac.uk/Pages/default.aspx>)

